# Sway Back?



## SystemFreak (Dec 1, 2011)

Is she rideable? she is between the ages of 16 and 20


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've seen some alot worse than that! I would get her vetted with an over all health check since she is a senior horse.


----------



## SystemFreak (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually just brought her to the vet yesterday to get her teeth floated and they didn't mention anything about her back. But I've also heard some vets don't want to offend horse owners. I will ask next time for sure


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

She doesnt look tooooo bad to me! Deffo get her checked out by a vet & back specialast if you can


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Sway backs actually don't hurt horses... It shouldn't affect her. I've seen horses way worse then that. She should be fine  If you want, just go ahead and have your vet look at her, but I know 2 horses that have worse then that and they are active therapy horses.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks a tad heavy, maybe it's the picture. I'd be concerned with saddle fit.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

goneriding said:


> She looks a tad heavy, maybe it's the picture. I'd be concerned with saddle fit.


Yeah, you should be extra careful about saddle fit.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

There is a saddle pad made especially for sway back horses by Reinsman. It actually has padding that "bridges" the space between the withers and the rump and makes the saddle fit really good. It has the "tacky too" backing so doesn't slip.
My husband used one on his old horse on the trails, hunting and packing and he had a sway back as bad if not worse than this horse.


----------

